#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Ищу буддистов в Полтаве и тех, кому это интересно.

## Говинда

Привет всем ! Я сейчас в Полтаве. Есть кто нибудь кого интересует Дхарма в Полтаве? Пишите в личку. Буду рад пообщаться!

----------

